# IT'S HOT HOT HOT! FIshing in Hopedale LA!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Larry, Jane and Robbie had blast yesterday catching up the trout and redfish. We started out early only to find the bay a little choppy but the trout did not mind so neither did we. First stop steady action for about an hour the lights out. A couple of stops later we found bigger trout in the deeper water at the rigs with croakers on the bottom, the box was looking good but things stopped cold for awhile. We picked up a few here and there when we found some birds working and the trout were all 13 to 15 inches so we finished up the limit quick. Robbie had been dying to catch a red all morning he likes to hear that drag scream. Hit the shorelines and he was the first to hook up drag screaming and Robbie smiling. Larry and Jane got in on the action too putting some more reds and drum on top of the box full of trout. It was getting really hot and the box was full so we headed for the dock. Great day on the water.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">75 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">7 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 Drum<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">14 White Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BEFISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a nice cooler of fish!


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Boo-Tee-Ful !!!!


----------

